# Revoltec Tastertur



## King Euro (26. Januar 2004)

*Revoltec Tastatur*

Hi,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Revoltec Tastatur?
Wollte mal fragen ob man sich die holen sollte, oder ob das Ding mist ist.
Mich würden auch mal die Sondertasten oder ähnliches interessieren, halt alles was ihr so wisst.


----------



## King Euro (29. Januar 2004)

Ihr wart mir jetzt echt keine große Hilfe.
Ich habe mir jetzt eine geholt:

Ziemlich scharf Kantik
Tasten sehen beleuchtet voll geil aus
Tasten haben einen guten Anschlag (wie bei einem Labtop
Tasten sind sehr schlecht angeordnet: bsp: Backspace liegt bei der *-Taste entfernen zwischen Alt Gr und Strg
Pfeiltasten ligen unter enter...

Sie ist also sehr gewohnungsbedürftig, trotsdem finde ich sie gut, weil man jetzt auch im dunkel schreiben kann, ohne sich ab und zu zuvertippen.

Ach ja, die Leertaste ist sehr klein

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## IRQ (29. Januar 2004)

Wenn die Backspace Taste an einem anderen Ort liegt, bin ich verloren.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mit einer beleuchteten Tastatur was anfangen könnte. Ich brauch vor allem immer das gleiche Tastaturlayout, sonst kann ich ja mit der ganzen Übung von vorne anfangen. Und wenn sich das Tastaturlayout nicht ändert, brauche ich auch keine Beleuchtung.

Wahrscheinlich haben sie das Layout absichtlich geändert um die Beleuchtung zu rechtfertigen .


----------



## King Euro (3. Februar 2004)

In spielen schließe ich mir auch immer eine andere an, da die F1-F12 Testen gleich an den Ziffern mit dran sind und sowieso alle Tasten eine Einheit bilden, aber wenn man mal im Dunkeln eine Taste sucht, dann hilft die Beleuchtung schon ziemlich gut aus.


----------

